# Pork Rinds / Chicharones - homemade + Q~VIEW



## thoseguys26

I thought I'd share a quick post of pork rinds! I've enjoyed these from the store in my youth and every couple years or so as an adult. Well after starting my own prosciutto and pork belly smoked bacon, I figured I should try making my own.

I boiled 1''x2'' pieces for an hour.

Dehydrated them overnight.

Deep fried in peanut oil for 10-30 seconds.

Seasoned 1/2 t kosher salt  : 1/8 t hungarian paprika : 1/16 t cumin : 1/16 t cayenne pepper.

Surprisingly, the pork belly I took from the 9 hr smoked bacon didn't fluff up when deep fried and actually burnt rather quickly. The fresh pork skin from the pork hock from my prosciutto puffed up in less then 10 seconds when dropped in hot oil. I basically trashed all of the smoked skin from my bacon and only ate the hock skin. The hock skin was grade A pork rinds! Super tasty.

Here's a few pics, thanks for looking!

1st three pics are after I boiled them for an hour.




















Dehydrated for 8 hrs or so.







Deep fried happiness!







You can see the smoked skin didn't puff up at all. It was pretty much inedible. Bummer! The fresh skin was the best pork rind I've ever had though!


----------



## rdknb

Wow they look good, I loved them as a Kid


----------



## bama bbq

LOOKS great!  My grandfather used to make them when I was a kid.  Some of yours look just like the chicharones he used to make.  We used to put Louisiana hot sauce on them.  Enjoy!


----------



## venture

Very interesting!

I have done them with limited success, and yours look great!

Where I grew up there was very little available in ethnic foods, beyond the most basic of ingredients.

We had never heard of chicharones?

But there was eventually a treat in a bag.  As I recall they were called "Piggy Pops"?

Yours look very tasty!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Chicharrones

YUMMMY


----------



## thoseguys26

It's probably been 7 yrs since I've tried these from the store and now I ate my first homemade ones! I really thought I was on to something with the smoked ones but that was a flop. I'm not sure if it was because they were cured for days or what but they didn't do what I wanted.

Thanks for the cool comments, I feel honored that these at least look like some of you remembered as a kid. It was kind of an operation to get to the stage of eating them.. slice, boil, dehydrate, and fry. I didn't expect them to come out so good but next time I'll experiment with sizes a bit more before I deep fry them.

What type of recipes do you all have for these? Do most butchers sell just pig skin/rind?


----------



## thoseguys26

> But there was eventually a treat in a bag.  As I recall they were called "Piggy Pops"?
> 
> Yours look very tasty!


Piggy Pops! Haven't heard of that one but I like it!  My instructions were pretty basic but that's literally what I did, boil, dehydrate, and deep fry until I saw them fluff up for about 7 seconds. Just moved em around a bit to make sure each side got some hot oil.


----------



## desertlites

you boiling them is the trick to a good cracklin-been doing them awhile myself----http://www.deltablues.net/cracklin.html


----------



## thoseguys26

desertlites said:


> you boiling them is the trick to a good cracklin-been doing them awhile myself----http://www.deltablues.net/cracklin.html


Thanks for the link. Boiling is the trick for sure! + don't over fry it!


----------



## jarjarchef

I don't have a dehydrator. Could I put therm in an oven at the lowest setting for a few hours to dry them out?


----------



## roller

Never made them but eat them all the time...Its a Southern thang...and Beer !  Yours look great !


----------



## thoseguys26

jarjarchef said:


> I don't have a dehydrator. Could I put therm in an oven at the lowest setting for a few hours to dry them out?


Not sure how I missed your post, but you probably have found an answer to your question by now. You should be able to use an oven over a dehydrator for sure, just like making jerky.


----------

